# Arial targets



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think I spelled that right, but never the less. It seems like it would be difficult with a compound, so I was wondering if anyone did it?

And if so, how?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you seen this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfcgsdAZL7Y ?

Byron Ferguson is a great stickbow shooter.

If you missed with a compound you could say bye bye to your arrows, or people could be seriously injured =P.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

therazor302 said:


> If you missed with a compound you could say bye bye to your arrows, or people could be seriously injured =P.


not nessaraly i used to shoot skeet with my compound bows into a bunch of hay bales
i had a rig that would throw them out were u could see the circle

then i was useing a pse spiber and the cheepest arrows i can find


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a reinhart ball its black with green spots all over it but anyway i stick it up in a tree and shoot it but only from like 20-30yds


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've shot arials myself a good deal, and I'm not that bad (I've even managed to hit a golfball and a water bottole cap out of the air)- but with a traditional bow it's alot easier- no let off, no sight. 

Which made me wonder if and how any compounders did it? It occured to me the other night, and I've yet to figure out how it could actually be pulled off.

Do you just follow it with the bow already at full draw?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

It'd be interesting to give it a go, but id only ever try it under these circumstances:
Low poundage,
Cheap arrows,
Large plot of unused land.

3 things ive never encountered =P


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> It'd be interesting to give it a go, but id only ever try it under these circumstances:
> Low poundage,
> Cheap arrows,
> Large plot of unused land.
> ...


We shoot against a hill for a back stop. It limits to close range, but I can still use my 76# longbow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> We shoot against a hill for a back stop. It limits to close range, but I can still use my 76# longbow.


suppose that would make finding your arrows easier too.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i hav tried it my dad is the president of a archery club and he hosts the montana state shoot and does it as a side shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

master hunter said:


> i hav tried it my dad is the president of a archery club and he hosts the montana state shoot and does it as a side shoot.


How's he do it- draw and shoot like you would with a longbow, or stand at full draw before it's released and then aim at it?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the long bow and recurve ppl that did it just did it how they could do it better


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

master hunter said:


> the long bow and recurve ppl that did it just did it how they could do it better


I don't follow?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> I don't follow?


I think he means they just did it the way they were most comfortable/most competent.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohhhhh. Now I get it.

I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> Ohhhhh. Now I get it.
> 
> I'm a little slow sometimes.


But not when it comes to toxopholy eh? :teeth:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> But not when it comes to toxopholy eh? :teeth:


Right... there I go in circles!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> I don't follow?


like they will either be at full draw when the are throw in the air or they will pull back when they are in the air it depends on the person if u get wat i am saying now. (my dad is not the person doing it he is the president of the club that does it)


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

check out arrow affliction on the outdoor channel


----------

